# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  Ajuda na identificação

## Nuno Ramires

Boa noite amigos

Gostaria que me ajudassem a identificar este ser (animal ou vegetal).

Não sei se a fotografia ajuda muito, mas posso dizer que à medida que cresce, vai criando, no pé um tipo de casca dura e branco, que por sua vez vai caindo em camadas com o aumento da espessura. Na parte superior é bastante verde.

Não se consegue ver bem, mas na zona já existem três idênticos.

Um abraço para todos
Nuno

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas,

Isso é uma alga que se tem quando o cálcio está alto!
Já mediste o cálcio e o Kh??
Quas são os parametros da agua??

Atentamente,

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Nuno

Essa alga é uma _Neomeris sp_.

Não tens que te preocupar com ela.

----------


## Nuno Ramires

Obrigado pelas informações.
Relativamente ao nível de cálcio, segundo as últimas medições (3 dias atrás), estavam dentro dos valores tabelados. Não deixa de ser curioso porque elas desenvolveram-se no sítio onde o cálcio está a pingar.
Ainda uso o processo da garrafa com doseador (espero que por puco tempo).

Um abraço
Nuno

----------

